# Mono oder geflochten?



## Fetter Barsch (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
was nehmt ihr zum Barschangeln für eine schnur? Macht es einen Unterschied ob wobbler oder gummi?
MfG


----------



## Megacarp (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Also beim Spinnangeln nehme ich eigentlich immer eine Geflochtene als Hauptschnur. Durch die geringe Dehnung hat man einfach einen besseren Köderkontakt und der Anschlag geht besser durch. Allerdings schalte ich 2m Mono vor das Vorfach um einen Puffer in der Endphase des Drills zu haben und (vielleicht Aberglaube, aber auf jeden Fall bin ich davon überzeugt) zur Tarnung. Die Schnüre verbinde ich mit dem Albrightknoten.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Geflochtene - der Unterschied zu Mono bei Köderführung und Bisserkennung ist gewaltig. Monofiles (Flourocarbon)Vorfach ist aber Pflicht, wegen der geringeren Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

zum blinkern, spinnern, ... nehm und empfehl ich grundsätzlich ne multifile also eine geflochtene schnur, weil man einfach sofort den biss spürt und man den direkten kontakt zum fisch hat.
es gibt je nach gewässer, ... natürlich immer ausnahmen

wobei ich denke dass es speziell zum barsch angeln noch wichtiger ist eine geflochtene schnur zu nehmen.  weil eine monofile schnur macht es durch die dehnung fast unmöglich den biss eines so kleinen barsches zu erkennen. zumindest wird es dadurch erschwert.


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Wobbler, Spinner, etc... alles was du nur "durchkurbelst" kannst du genausogut (wenn nicht sogar noch besser) an mono fischen. du brauchst dann nicht mal mehr vorfach, wirbel, etc... zudem hast du eine deutlich bessere pufferwirkung, grad bei dem sehr weichen maul eines barsches wichtig. 

gummis würde ich persönlich nur an geflecht fischen, weil die rückmeldung des gefaulenzten oder gejiggten gummis dann doch deutlich besser ist.
aber können... können tust du es genauso an mono! 

zudem fische ich eine relativ weiche rute auf barsch, da sind die ausschlitzer dann nochmal zusätzlich minimiert.


----------



## molo9000 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Ich finde eine Monofile Schnur die zum spinfischen ausgelegt ist am
besten ,außer wenn ich auf wirklich große Entfernungen angle da benutze ich geflochtene schnur.


----------



## barschkönig (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Also der Unterschied zwischen Mono und Geflochtener ist sehr groß. Du merkst bei Geflochtener wirklich jedes Zuppeln und das ist beim Barschangeln sehr wichtig, vor allem wenn du mit Drop Shot oder anderen Finesse Rigs fischt. 
Außerdem kannst du im vergleich zu Mono weiter werfen und es passt mehr auf die Rolle als Mono.

Hol dir ne Geflochtene, damit hast du mehr spass als Monoschnur. Ich empfehle dir die Power Pro von Shimano. Die bekommst du für 12 euro/100m bei deinem Angelhändler.


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

hallo Fetter Barsch,nun steh ich da ,ich armer Tor und bin so klug

wie eh zuvor.Ergo:Selbst ausprobieren und entscheiden !
Ähnliche Fragen ,Stationär o.Multi ,Tele oder Steckrute bekommst 
du immer pro und kontra Antworten,sind aber immer persönliche 
Empfindungen ,ist ja auch gut so,für dich mußt du aber selbst entscheiden.
Ein Tipp für die Partnerwahl:schöne Frau oder dumme Frau-dumme Frau
Schönheit vergeht Dummheit bleibt!!!


----------



## Fetter Barsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Wie wäre es wenn ich eine dehnungsarme geflochtene Schnur benutze? Könnte ich damit Wobbler führen und Gummis jiggen? Könnt ihr mir eine gute Schnur empfehlen?


----------



## Megacarp (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Jede normale Geflochtene ist dehnungsarm! Und ja, mit einer Geflochtenen kannst du jiggen und mit Wobbler angeln.
Als konkreten Tipp kann ich dir die Power Pro von Shimano empfehlen; gute Qualität zu einem fairen Preis.


----------



## Arne0109 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Hallo,
ich fische mit der Climax MIG und Balzer Ironline und beide sind meinermeinung nach top geflochtene
Vg
Arne


----------



## Fetter Barsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Tschuldigung, meinte monofile Schnur!!!
Eigentlich müsste die Bremseinstellung beim angeln mit geflochtener und wobbler doch das ausschlitzen verhindern, oder?;+


----------



## Megacarp (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, meinte monofile Schnur!!!


 
Mir persönlich ist eigentlich jede Monofile zu dehnbar. Deswegen werde ich langfristig gesehen vermutlich völlig auf Geflecht als Hauptschnur umsteigen. 
Eine gute eher dehnungsarme Mono ist die Balzer Platinum. Ich würde für deine Zwecke eine 0,35mm Mono nehmen, da sich eine dickere Mono bei geringer Zugbelastung weniger dehnt als eine dünnere Mono. 



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste die Bremseinstellung beim angeln mit geflochtener und wobbler doch das ausschlitzen verhindern, oder?;+


 
Ja, wenn man etwas Übung beim drillen hat, kann man durch das Bremsen mit der Rollenbremse und durch das Bremsen mit der Hand das ausschlitzen weitestgehend verhindern.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Tschuldigung meinte monofile schnur, kann mir jetzt jemand helfen?


----------



## Fetter Barsch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

Tschuldigung, meinte monofile Schnur, kann mir jetzt jemand helfen?#h


----------



## Franky (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mono oder geflochten?*

???
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du eine dehnungsarme Mono suchst? 
Dehnungsarmut geht generell zu Lasten der Geschmeidigkeit - sprich: der Draht springt Dir fix von der Rolle... Insbesondere gibt das beim Spinnfischen Probleme, wenn Du nicht unter "Zug" einholst, sondern auch "lose Klänge" einsammelst. Die Neigung zu Vogelnestern am Leitring ist dann schon vorprogrammiert! 
Relativ dehnungsarme, aber sehr gut fischbare Schnüre sind u.a. Stroft GTM oder DAM(yl) Tectan Premium+ bzw. der Nachfolger Superior. Sogenannte "Zielfischschnüre" sind meistens eher weich und mit höheren Dehnungsfaktoren versehen.


----------

